# barbear-se (pernas) para a mulher?



## languagemaster

Quero saber se digo que a mulher se barbeia as pernas ou se ela se enfeita as pernas  para dizer em espanhol... ella se afeita las piernas.

Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

languagemaster said:


> Quero saber se digo que a mulher se barbeia as pernas ou se ela se enfeita as pernas para dizer em espanhol... ella se afeita las piernas.
> 
> Obrigado!


 

Depila as pernas! Você se refere em português, certo?


----------



## languagemaster

obrigado!
mas se digo que ela ( se afeita sobacos o las axilas) como o digo em portugues?   e entao  a palavra nao se utiliza para a mulher?   Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Você quer dizer "tirar os pelos/cabelos" não é? Para tudo dizemos depilar.
depilar as pernas
depilar as axilas
depilar a....(a famosa Brazilian wax, que eu não vou dizer aqui)
depilar o buço...


----------



## MOC

Barbear é apenas usado para o acto de cortar a barba (beard em inglês). Tudo o resto é como disse a Vanda. Excepto cabelo que é mais usual "cortar" mesmo.


----------



## Tomby

Além do expressado por MOC, ora em português, ora em espanhol deve usar o verbo "depilar". Nesta altura há (para homens e mulheres) "_depilación__ por __láser_" [espanhol] ou "depilação a laser" [português].
TT.


----------



## Mangato

A resposta de Vanda foi bem engraçada e clarificante.

Mas acho que e uma discução moito interesante que demostra a sutileza e precisão dos dois idiomas

O mismo feito exprime-se de jeito diferente dependendo da intencionalidade

Asim, os  homens barbean o bigode 
         as mulheres depilan o buço.

Dizemos depilar, quando a intencionalidade é  a de eliminar de jeito mais ou menos definitivo aquel pelo que os padrões da moda sinalam inconvenientes  

Asim, a moda metrosexual  fez impor a "Brazilian wax" tambem en versión masculina


----------



## Vanda

E já que a linguaruda aqui falou no assunto, para quem se interessar, aí vai a Brazilian wax. A página em espanhol deixa a desejar, pois é muito supérflua.


----------



## Moixe

Originalmente, a palavra foi concebida em español como "*Rasurar*" para os homens e "*Afeitar*" para as mulheres, mas hoje cuase não é usada dessa forma.   Hoje se usa "*Afeitar*" para os homens e "*Depilar*" para as mulheres.  Ainda assim, existe um termo relacionado que é "*Afeites*" e refer-se a tudo o que a mulher usa para "*Afeitarse*" (maquiagem, depiladora, pentes, corta-unhas, etc, etc).


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que, de algum modo, podemos relacionar a palavra espanhola afeites com a portuguesa enfeites e afeitar com enfeitar.


----------



## Outsider

No Brasil diz-se "rapar"?


----------



## Vanda

Ah, dizia-se! Já nos modernizamos o suficiente para depilar em vez de rapar. Brincadeiras à parte, até que se ouve alguém dizer "rapar a perna", mas viva a tecnologia!


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Ah, dizia-se! Já nos modernizamos o suficiente para depilar em vez de rapar. Brincadeiras à parte, até que se ouve alguém dizer "rapar a perna", mas viva a tecnologia!



Oi,
eu pensei que no Brasil fosse mais comum ouvirmos "raspar" em vez de "rapar". Por exemplo, eu associo a expressão _"cabeça raspada" _ao português tropical  enquanto que por aqui é muito comum ouvir _"cabeça rapada"_.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, não sei dizer qual dos dois termos usamos mais. Acredito que usemos os dois indiscriminadamente.


----------



## Brasileño

Para mim soa melhor raspar.  

A propósito, escuto muito as mulheres dizerem também: "vou fazer as pernas", "vou fazer as unhas" e outras. 

"Fazer" no sentido de "depilar" ou "cortar".


----------



## Vanda

Fazer as unhas,ok, mas para mim fazer as pernas é novidade.


----------



## Francelho

Já que "barbear-se" é apenas para a barba, qual é o equivalente para outras partes do corpo? Quer dizer, cortar o pêlo das pernas ou da cabeça com uma lâmina.


----------



## Guigo

Francelho said:


> Já que "barbear-se" é apenas para a barba, qual é o equivalente para outras partes do corpo? Quer dizer, cortar o pêlo das pernas ou da cabeça com uma lâmina.


 
No Brasil, usamos tanto _fazer a barba_ como _barbear-se_. Mas se for apenas tirar o jeitão de ogro, vale também _aparar a barba_.

Para os demais pêlos do corpo, a coisa varia:
- _raspar a(s) pernas/axilas/virilha_ ou _depilar_ (quando feito por terceiros) ou _depilar-se_ (quando a pessoa se auto-inflinge o castigo).
- _arrancar/tirar as sobrancelhas_ ou mais elegantemente, _modelar/definir as sobrancelhas_.
- _cortar o cabelo_ (_os cabelos*_), usado mais pelos homens.
- _ajeitar/aparar o cabelo_ (_os cabelos*_), usado mais pelas mulheres.

Há outras expressões para estas ações, esperemos por mais contribuições.

* No Brasil, é mais usado _cabelo_, no singular, no sentido coletivo, porém há pessoas que usam a palavra no plural, _cabelos_. Ambas as formas são entendíveis, sem maiores problemas.


----------



## vf2000

Tentando ajudar



Guigo said:


> Para os demais pêlos do corpo, a coisa varia:
> - _raspar a(s) pernas/axilas/virilha_ ou _*depilar*_ (quando feito por terceiros)
> *e quando feito por método que arranca os pelos pela raiz
> 
> - _arrancar/tirar as sobrancelhas_ ou mais elegantemente,
> *Eu digo FAZER as sobrancelhas
> 
> - _cortar o cabelo_ (_os cabelos*_), usado mais pelos homens.
> *Raspar a cabeça se for ficar sem um fio de cabelo sequer


----------



## Carfer

Se com _'cortar com uma lâmina'_ quer dizer cortar o cabelo ou os pelos pela raiz nós em Portugal dizemos '_rapar_'. No caso específico da barba dizemos _'rapar_' se a barba for comprida e '_fazer a barbar_' na situação do _'barbear_' comum, diário.


----------



## Mangato

Há um tempinho ja tivemos a mesma discussão.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Francelho

Então estaria certo "rapar as pernas", "rapar os sovacos"... ou é mesmo "depilar as pernas", "depilar os sovacos"...


----------



## Vanda

Todos estes estão corretos!


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, _rapar_ é mais usado no sentido de _sair, ir embora_: vou rapar = vou embora.

Cortar rasante, rente à pele ou ao couro cabeludo, para nós, é _raspar_.


----------



## Vanda

Guigo, também rapamos ou raspamos a perna, a axila, etc. Preste atenção às mulheres a sua volta. Uma ou outra dirá rapar.


----------



## Guigo

Eu sei, Vanda, mas entre _raspar as axilas_ e _rapar os sovacos_, eu fico com a primeira...


----------



## Nonstar

Parece que o bigode voltou à moda, não esqueçam dele!
Para ele eu uso raspar, cortar e aparar.
(Another one bites the dust ao fundo)


----------



## Vanda

Só pra ficar claro, eu não raspo nada, pra isso estamos na época da tecnologia.  Contudo, acho que a pessoa tem o direito de saber os vários usos de uma expressão ou palavra, pois minha longa experiência no fórum tem mostrado que a maioria vem aqui com perguntas de coisas que ouviram no ambiente coloquial. Podem crer, tem brasileiro espalhado pra cada canto deste mundo que até Deus duvida, e não são os que usam as palavras de Rui Barbosa, daí me aparecem no fórum os estrangeiros que estão em contato com esses perguntando sobre expressões que ouviram deles. Comecem a 'botar reparo' (só pra usar o mineirês). Acho que a pessoa tem o direito de conhecer todas as variantes e usos da língua quanto possível.


----------

